

Squishy Earth - stacho
http://www.byronknoll.com/earth.html

======
jerf
Looks like despite their best efforts, the SCP Foundation has failed, and a
CK-class reality restructuring event has occurred. As you have fun playing
with your Squishy Earth, just remember the sacrifice that Earth has made for
you.

------
sonnyz
I saw the headline "Squishy Earth" and clicked on it, hoping (but not
expecting) to actually be presented with an interactive squishy earth. I was
pleasantly surprised.

------
ChuckMcM
Totally freakin' awesome. This is how aliens will torment us in the future,
being beat about the head and shoulders with our own moon.

------
FrankenPC
This mechanic has an indie game written all over it. Go forth and make
1,000,000 x .99c!!!

------
the-kenny
I tried for more than a minute to split earth in two. My physics-brain just
expects it.

------
TallboyOne
So amazing. I'm hungover and this is delightful.

